# zacatecs Morismas Festival starts this weekend.



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Zacatecas


"Year after year, during three days of August, is carried out one of the most impressive festivals that develops in Zacatecas: The Morismas of Bracho. Held during the last week of the month, is of particular relevance by be a theatrical representation of battles between Moors and Christians, which is staged in a spot known as Lomas de Bracho, site even a remote area in the outskirts of the capital city of the state.

Zacatecas, Cultural Heritage of Mankind since 1993, invites us to get to know this event full of drama, music, movement of the skirmishes and harmonious family, whose organization lies in the Confraternity of Saint John the Baptist. This massive show, without a doubt, is one of the oldest traditions of the state, with more than three hundred years to develop.

Search through the theatrical representation enliven the Christian religiosity and be the bastion of La Zacatecana religiosity. On the last day of the holidays is an eye-catching parade through the town, in which each side presents its troops, artillery, uniforms, clothing, what constitutes a show full of color."



I heard there are thousands of actors participating and it is very impressive.

Zacatecas - Las Morismas de Bracho | SuperISSSTE

Translated using "Babylon 9"


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Sorry I'll be missing this one. I'll be in Zacatecas at the end of the first week of September. I'll be making a swing through Aguascalientes, San Luis Potosi, Zacatecas, Guadalajara and the D.F. The Feria Zacatecas will be starting when I'm there. I always enjoy the busy festivals.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Another good time to visit Zacatecas is during Santa Semana. On Sábado de Gloria (the day before Easter), there is a Charro event in Jerez, about 50 km from Zacatecas. 

The whole town turns into a day long parade with bands on every corner, people dancing in the streets, food everywhere, and thousands and thousands of horses and riders all decked out in fancy costume. 

The ability of some of the horse and rider combinations is incredible. It is not dressage or any stylized English style riding, just amazing communication between horse and rider with the horses dancing and cavorting in the street.

A few pictures from someone there in 2011


----------

